

Naked mole rats reveal why they are immune to cancer - The_Cartman
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21829224.800-naked-mole-rats-reveal-why-they-are-immune-to-cancer.html?cmpid=RSS|NSNS|2012-GLOBAL|online-news#.UcHvoZwtWU0

======
fredsanford
Anything as ugly as a naked mole rat has to have some value.

